# How It All Began



## vern38

I have had a special request from a member to shed some light on how the forum started. See request below, the users name has been removed to protect the innocent.








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vern,
When you get a minute would you post a message about how you got started this site and what all you did to get this going. I know there are a lot of people that may know, but hundreds of Outbackers (including me) don't know the story.

Again, glad ya'll are doing better!!!!!!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have any of you ever been to a Rally or group gathering and was judged by the size or kind of your Rig or TV. I as a person wanted to be liked as me not what I drove or camped in. To me it doesnâ€™t matter weather a person has a Popup or a $250,000.00 Motor Home. it seams that somewhere in the industry someone has lost sight of what camping is really about. When I was a kid camping was a sleeping bag a campfire and the stars along with friends and family. (Where's the marshmallows?







) Nowadays if someone can't take the house along it isnâ€™t camping, whatâ€™s up with that? I also had a terrible time getting info on Outbackâ€™s when I purchased my Outback since it was new to the market and thought wouldnâ€™t it be nice if there was a site for Outback info. So anyway I was finally tired of being judged this way and decided to start a forum dedicated to other Campers/RVers like me and Outback owners. Since I'm a Network Admin Repair Tech it wasnâ€™t no big deal to go out setup a host make a web site and go for broke. For the first year I footed the total bill and all the site management. Then we began to grow and before you knew it I was asking for kelp with the Moderation of the forum which I might add we have a great group of Moderators. Without there help I just couldnâ€™t do it. As you can see the Site/Forum has a great wealth of info for prospective Outback owners and the folks here are really a great group. The Outback Family!!! I think that pretty much sums it up in a nut shell.









Vern


----------



## old_tidefan

Vern,
Thanks for the post and protecting the innocent


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks, Vern. So this site is a "dream come true" for you...just as our Outbacks are for so many of us. You've done a great job - the very fact we are all here is testament to that!


----------



## Katrina

Good deal Vern.
Some of us have been here from the beginning, don't let the member number fool ya...I used to have a lower one.
We are one big family and as such family members should never be afraid to ask for help.
I encourage everybody to make a donation to the site to keep this happy place up and running.
I know it's been about a year since I donated anything and I'll correct that this weekend.


----------



## 7heaven

Thanks, Vern!







Your vision and initiative has helped many fellow Outbackers and we salute you.


----------



## Fire44

Vern,

All I can say is THANK YOU!!!! Without this site I would have been lost and not know what to do.....

Thank you for helping us newbies learn from the folks that know what is going on.

Gary


----------



## luv2rv

Vern,

Said it before and I'll say it again ... ya done good. This site has become an amazing resource both for "shoppers" and for current owners.

I have learned more about Rv'ng, the Outback and tow vehicles than I ever thought I could or ever realized was important.

Hoping that someday a National Outbackers Rally will become a reality and I will get to shake your hand and really say thanks.

Keep up the good work.

Wayne


----------



## 2500Ram

I had no clue about Outbackers.com when we were shopping for a TT. We were going to buy a new TT from Indiana, called a local dealer to see if I could have it shipped there and they said you have to come look at what was just traded in. Ya right, typical sales pitch. Long story short we bought that TT and it's the 26rs we now own. Love the Outback but love Outbackers.com even more.

I've been on many different forums for trucks, cars and campers but this is a true family, never a harsh word, everyone welcomes anyone, there are no mistakes only mods







and they are addictive sunny

Bill.

Again, thanks Vern.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Vern...do you run this from your house or is it outsourced to some ISP? Reason I ask is I can get my hands on some hardware if that might help out.

Let me know...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thank you, Vern!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308

Vern,

Thanks to you, and all the moderators, for putting together and maintaining such a great site. sunny It has been so helpful to all of us.


----------



## HootBob

Yes Vern Thakyou so much for the site
And to all the Moderators for a well done job








This is truely another part of my family
So I'm happy to have a family like this one
Now the hard part is how to meet them all

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> Yes Vern Thakyou so much for the site
> And to all the Moderators for a well done job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is truely another part of my family
> So I'm happy to have a family like this one
> Now the hard part is how to meet them all
> 
> Don
> [snapback]84665[/snapback]​


Couldn t have said it any better.

John


----------



## summergames84

Thanks, Vern, that sums it up why we love Outbackers. I didn't find this site until a day or two after we purchased, but it has helped me pass on a wealth of information to the DH, who doesn't cruise the internet at all. I hope we can meet up at a Texas rally soon!


----------



## shake1969

Good story. Shame you left out all the "action" scenes, though.









You know, the struggle with the dark side of camping forums, etc.

Thanks for putting this all together.


----------



## nonny

Vern,

I wouldn't own an OutBack if it weren't for this forum. I had 2 TTs in mind and was leaning toward the other one out of ignorance. Things I thought were advantages turned out to be disadvantages and I found that out here. I called my son and said, "Hey, Bill, take a look at this site. It's really cool and there's a ton on information on TTs there, especially the OutBacks. I think I'm going to buy that. If so many are so pleased with theirs that they take the time to share and support each other, I can't imagine why I'd want to go with the other (can't remember what I was looking at - as with you, I am recovering from something like a stroke and have some residual memory deficits).

I really appreciate this forum and all that you and the Moderators have done for all of us. I also appreciate all that the members contribute and know that I can find the answer to most any question I have right here!

Thanks so much and I wish you continued healing! God bless you and yours!

P.S. I guess I just have a fear of Emoticons. My son is so good at inserting them for emphasis and pleasure and all I have is those darned !!!!


----------



## huntr70

I'm with Nonny.....probably wouldn't own an Outback without the words on this forum.....

We looked long and hard at a variety of TT's, but ultimately these were the least complaints about any of them!!!

Steve


----------



## vern38

> Good story. Shame you left out all the "action" scenes, though.
> 
> You know, the struggle with the dark side of camping forums, etc.
> 
> Thanks for putting this all together.


There were quite a few of those "Action" scenes







to bad they will never know how good it is on the *Bright Side*









Jim, I do all the admin work remotely from home and pay for a hosting service. The folks I have now have a pretty good service, I would say 99.8 uptime. When we started I made the mistake of going with a discount service and paid dearly.

Vern


----------



## Huskytracks

Hey Vern,

If you created the site why are you member #2?








And who is #1?


----------



## vern38

> Hey Vern,
> 
> If you created the site why are you member #2?
> And who is #1?


#1 is a user called Outbacke, it is an admin account that was created during the initial install and setup of the forum. Any time I have to do any kind of administrative work on the forum I use this account. After I set everything up and all was working I used my regular internet user name for my account.

Vern


----------



## wolfwood

vern38 said:


> #1 is a user called Outbacke, it is an admin account that was created during the initial install and setup of the forum. Any time I have to do any kind of administrative work on the forum I use this account. After I set everything up and all was working I used my regular internet user name for my account.
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]84977[/snapback]​


No matter - You'll always be #1 around here!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thanks Vern...you are much appreciated.


----------



## vern38

NDJollyMon said:


> Thanks Vern...you are much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]85121[/snapback]​


Yo, Pete hows it going, long time no talk to...

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ahhhh. Long vacation for me. I needed it too.

It's tough to leave 85 degrees and come home to -20.

Soon enough, the OUTBACKCICLE with thaw...


----------



## Huskytracks

Aaaahhhh. Now I see.


----------



## California Jim

...and now you know....the REST of the story









Thanks Vern.


----------



## Thor

Vern

You are the man
















Thor


----------



## campmg

I'm a bit late to read this post but like the others wanted to thank you for all the work you do. The forum played a big role in my decision to purchase the Outback. My donation will soon be coming. Please keep up the fine work you do along with all the moderators.


----------



## Herbicidal

I made a donation today. I may not post very often, but I subscribe to a number of the forums and I constantly get e-mails updates. That's mainly how I keep my finger on the pulse of things. It's great to see the number of members growing and growing.









Just about 3 years ago, my wife and I had just returned from what turned out to be our last camping trip in our tent trailer. We spent an intense month searching for a full size travel trailer. On some dealers lot we found the Outback and we immediately fell in love with it. If the wife is happy, then I'm happy.







When we went home we did some searching on the internet, found this site and joined up. It's almost been 3 years since I signed on and I've learned a ton of stuff and "met" a crowd of super nice folks in the process.

Not to take anything away from Vern (THANKS Vern!), but it's the *members* of this site that make it what it is today. You are truly a great group of folks. My hats off to all of you and I'm proud to be a part of the Outback family. sunny


----------



## Four4RVing

After reading and posting to the "How you got your screen name" thread, I started wondering what year this site was created? Had it been here for millions (j/k) of years, just waiting for people like me to find it?







Did this site have everything you always wanted to know about buying, maintaining, and yes, the all favorite modding for the new Outback?







YES to both! And that was also a big reason why we chose the Outback over others (plus it just looked too darn cute!) I digress.

So, how long has this forum been around anyway? And THANKS! We couldn't LIVE without this forum (okay, exaggeration)! action


----------



## tdvffjohn

vern38 said:


> I have had a special request from a member to shed some light on how the forum started. See request below, the users name has been removed to protect the innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Vern,
> When you get a minute would you post a message about how you got started this site and what all you did to get this going. I know there are a lot of people that may know, but hundreds of Outbackers (including me) don't know the story.
> 
> Again, glad ya'll are doing better!!!!!!!!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Have any of you ever been to a Rally or group gathering and was judged by the size or kind of your Rig or TV. I as a person wanted to be liked as me not what I drove or camped in. To me it doesnâ€™t matter weather a person has a Popup or a $250,000.00 Motor Home. it seams that somewhere in the industry someone has lost sight of what camping is really about. When I was a kid camping was a sleeping bag a campfire and the stars along with friends and family. (Where's the marshmallows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Nowadays if someone can't take the house along it isnâ€™t camping, whatâ€™s up with that? I also had a terrible time getting info on Outbackâ€™s when I purchased my Outback since it was new to the market and thought wouldnâ€™t it be nice if there was a site for Outback info. So anyway I was finally tired of being judged this way and decided to start a forum dedicated to other Campers/RVers like me and Outback owners. Since I'm a Network Admin Repair Tech it wasnâ€™t no big deal to go out setup a host make a web site and go for broke. For the first year I footed the total bill and all the site management. Then we began to grow and before you knew it I was asking for kelp with the Moderation of the forum which I might add we have a great group of Moderators. Without there help I just couldnâ€™t do it. As you can see the Site/Forum has a great wealth of info for prospective Outback owners and the folks here are really a great group. The Outback Family!!! I think that pretty much sums it up in a nut shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern


I would venture to guess that Verns join date is the starting date for the Forum


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> I would venture to guess that Verns join date is the starting date for the Forum


And that would be August 17, 2003.
Just coming up on three great years.
Maybe we should plan a Birthday party?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

It would seem like the perfect day to make a donation as a birthday present

August 17 is officially Outbackers Day


----------



## Four4RVing

tdvffjohn:
"I would venture to guess that Verns join date is the starting date for the Forum"


----------



## vern38

Four4RVing said:


> tdvffjohn:
> "I would venture to guess that Verns join date is the starting date for the Forum"


Was around July 27, 2002. We lost everything at the old hosting service during a hacker attack, August 17, 2003 is when I moved to Lypha Networks and have never looked back.

Vern


----------



## jewel

Vern, I also wanted to give my thanks to you. I joined this site a year before buying an Outback...we wanted one sooo badly, and even more so after I found this site! Everyone on here is amazing. I cant wait to meet you all. 
Thank you Vern for all the work you've done!!!

Soo...is July 27th Outback day then??









hey...thats TODAY!! ha ha









Happy Birthday Outbackers.com!!!









Jewels&Al


----------



## tdvffjohn

vern38 said:


> tdvffjohn:
> "I would venture to guess that Verns join date is the starting date for the Forum"


Was around July 27, 2002. We lost everything at the old hosting service during a hacker attack, August 17, 2003 is when I moved to Lypha Networks and have never looked back.

Vern








[/quote]

Todays history lesson







.........there will not be a test


----------



## camping canuks

Vern

Thanks so much








This site is an encyclopedia, tour guide; friend; and good neighbor site. And on a cold Canadian day far away from the smells of summer camping its a









Scott


----------



## wendy & chuck

Thank you, Vern and Company.









If not for Outbackers.com, I would still be lurking on the dark side or worse. I've been here 3 years and I'm still barely a Member, but definitely the wiser. Can't wait to finally join the family and meet everyone I can. Thank you all for being here, for sharing, and caring. God Bless you all.


----------



## 3LEES

wendy & chuck said:


> Thank you, Vern and Company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for Outbackers.com, I would still be lurking on the dark side or worse. I've been here 3 years and I'm still barely a Member, but definitely the wiser. Can't wait to finally join the family and meet everyone I can. Thank you all for being here, for sharing, and caring. God Bless you all.


A great way to meet some of your fellow Outbackers is to attend the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally.

Great people, great food, great campground...and the Gulf of Mexico ain't too shabby!

Check it out and register early. The campsites won't last long.


----------



## prevish gang

Dan, you are shameless!

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

prevish gang said:


> Dan, you are shameless!
> 
> Darlene


Shameless?? Why, I'm just providing a good public service!

I want everyone to know about our state parks here in Florida!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Thank you again Vern for this great addic.... I mean site







And thank you Doug for helping to keep it going!


----------

